# Types of The Hangover Characters! =D



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phil: ESFP 8w7 so/sp (seems ESTP, but I think he's Fi/Te. definitely Se/Ni though)
Stu: INFJ 6w5 sx/so (he goes counter phobic ESTP when drunk lol)
Alan: ENFP 2w1 sx/sp
Doug: ISTJ 6w5 sp/so
Chao: ENTP or ENFP 8w7 sp/sx
Melissa: E??J 8w7? sp/so
stripper chick (forgot her name): ISFP 7w6 sx/sp
Mike Tyson: ISTP 6w7 so/sx

Hangover 2 characters:
Teddy: ISTP 7w6 or 9w8 sp/so
Lauren: ENFJ or INFP 9w1? sx/so
Lauren's Dad: ?STJ 3w4 sp/so
Monk: no clue, he couldn't talk =P
Tattoo Shop Owner: ENTJ 8w7 sp/sx


----------

